# Need advice about 03 se-r spec v



## intrusion (Mar 2, 2016)

Howdy!

My '03 Sentra SE-R Spec V sat in a parking lot for about 6 months in Tampa, FL and somehow (flash flood at some point?) got a lot of rust damage. The engine is fine, the car runs, but the mechanic says it needs a new alternator, AC compressor and belt, and the whole rear brake assembly needs to be replaced for the car to be driveable again. He says about $1800 minimum to get it driving again, close to $3k to "do it right". 

A mechanic in the shop has offered to buy it off me but hasn't made an offer yet.
I'm a little worried about getting ripped off--what would be a fair price to ask for the car?
How hard do you think it would be to sell as-is if it doesn't work out with this guy?

Body is in good shape, engine in good shape, no after-market modifications, good history, 140k-ish miles. I've owned it since 23k and kept it in good running order as my daily up to the time it sat unused for those 7 months.

Appreciate any advice ya'll can give. Thanks much!


----------



## kylekruchok (Apr 6, 2016)

The brake assembly should cost you nowhere near 1800 to even "do it right" 

If the car starts up and drives just fine, I wouldn't bother with the alternator, until you see problems (erratic warning lights, trouble / slow starting / etc...). AC compressor / belt is not necessary to keep the car running - you can replace that down the road. If he offers anything less than 2500-3K, I'd keep the car. If you're fairly handy with a wrench, everything should be able to be done for under a grand.


----------

